# Calling Egg Beater boffs?



## BoostN7 (Dec 6, 2010)

Right, here goes. I apologise in advance if I've posted in the wrong section or whatever.

My goal is to build a light weight, good looking set of Egg Beaters, for as little as possible.

My evil scheme is to buy some Egg Beater C pedals, upgrade with some titanium axles like these and then finish them off with some green end caps to finish them off.

Now, the pedals weigh 296g stock, vs my current Egg Beaters that weight 286g (not a lot in it). If I swap to the Titanium axles, I should be able to get them down to around 230g. Not great, but not bad either. All for less than £80.

There are a couple of concerns. I'm not 100% sure the parts I'm looking for are all compatible. I know it says they're compatible with Egg Beater C in the description of the spindles, but I'm wondering if anyone can confirm this. I have no idea if the end caps will work either because the whole website is in German. Also, I want to know what bearings the Egg Beater C's use? I'm worried they use those horrible bushings that basically ruined everyones perception of Egg Beaters. If I knew what year the Egg Beater Cs were, it would make life a lot easier.

Rather than messing around, am I better off just biting the bullet and buying the 11s? Or should I look into getting different pedals all together? I am a big fan of the Egg Beater system, but needs must.

Thanks guys.


----------



## tracke30m3 (May 26, 2011)

The Eggbeater C is the old model that uses the "dreaded" bushing on the inner part of the spindle near the cranks, but it has a sealed bearing at the farther end of the spindle. Personally have not had any issues with the bushing on my 4 year old Eggbeater Ti with about 3500 kms though I rarely ride in mud or rain.

If you want something that does away with the bushing then you should get these:

++ eggbeater3 pedals :: crankbrothers.com ++

If you don't mind the bushing on the inner part of the spindle then these should do:

++ eggbeater2 pedals :: crankbrothers.com ++

If you get the 2 then you should get these as you're likely to destroy the plastic caps on the 2 the first time you try to remove them:

(They come in several different colors)

J&L CNC MTB pedal End Caps/nut for Crank Brothers/Xpedo/Wellgo/Tioga/Exustar-Grn | eBay

For Ti axles get these:

Ti Spindles Fit 2011 Crank Brothers Egg Beater 2 Pedals | eBay

They claim that their USA Ti is better than the Taiwanese ones.

They fit the EB 2 and 3, but note that they are about 45 to 50 grams lighter than the stock spindle and not 60 grams as claimed. Installation is pretty easy.

An EB 2 or 3 with Ti spindle will be 230 to 235 grams and cost around $160 total, it's up to you if you want to spend another $200+ to save another 60 to 70 grams by getting an EB 11.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

tracke30m3 said:


> An EB 2 or 3 with Ti spindle will be 230 to 235 grams and cost around $160 total, it's up to you if you want to spend another $200+ to save another 60 to 70 grams by getting an EB 11.


I paid 240 + shipping for my EB 11.  
just check around ebay.


----------



## BoostN7 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks very much for the info. I do already have some EggBeater 3s. I should have mentioned that I''d like for them to be black and green if possible? (I know, I'm a tart). Which is what attracted me to the Egg Beater Cs in the first place.

Could you please provide a solution for the Cs? I'm not discarding your advice by the way, just weighing up all of the options


----------



## tracke30m3 (May 26, 2011)

$240 for 11's is a great price. If you can scour Ebay and find a pair for that price it could be the way to go, they won't be black though.

If you want black then your only option would be the EB C's, I believe these spindles from Ward Industries should work:

95.85 Long Ti Spindles Fit Crank Brothers Egg Beater SL | eBay

You can email Ward Industries just to be sure.

Home Page

As for the caps, I believe all Eggbeaters take the same type of cap.


----------



## BoostN7 (Dec 6, 2010)

That's really useful information mate, thank you very much. I might go for that option instead  

Again, I know im being a tart but they'll look mint on my bike  

Are the older Egg Beaters (with bushings) noticably rougher than the newer ones, or do they feel exactly the same?


----------



## ascarlarkinyar (Apr 24, 2012)

i have destroyed every pair of eggbeaters either by wearing them out(bushings and bearings) or getting a minor pedal strike.

crankbros will not warranty my older ones so i had to throw them away and now have had the same issues with the newer ones from my Ti versions to my cheapy ones on my commuter.

i like the design, but they do not last.


researching other pedals with the same float(for my knee) now.


----------



## tracke30m3 (May 26, 2011)

I have almost 4000 km on a pair of EB Ti's plus a few hundred km each on a pair of EB2 and Candy 3. No issues so far. I've been very careful with pedal strikes since I've heard that CB pedals don't like them.

Rebuild kits are available when bushings and bearings wear out but I have yet to replace anything due to wear.

I've honestly have not noticed any difference between the EB with bearing + bushing and the ones with bearings + bearings. But I can imagine getting greater play when the bushing wears out but since rebuilding is so easy I don't feel it's an issue.


----------



## BoostN7 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm in two minds about what to get  I think with Egg Beaters, the key is looking after them. Making sure you rebuild them after mucky winter rides etc.


----------



## edle (Jul 18, 2012)

I bought a pair of Eggbeater 1(256g. per pair) and I already ordered a pair of Ti spindles for it. The finished mod. will be 196grams. Total cost is US$110. Not bad.


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

edle said:


> I bought a pair of Eggbeater 1(256g. per pair) and I already ordered a pair of Ti spindles for it. The finished mod. will be 196grams. Total cost is US$110. Not bad.


Are you sure they're 256g as Crank Brothers list them as 280g on their site:

++ eggbeater11 pedals :: crankbrothers.com ++

What is actually the difference between the 1 and 2 (except about 8g) - anyone know?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

roaringboy said:


> What is actually the difference between the 1 and 2 (except about 8g) - anyone know?


The 1 has stamped steel wings and body, the 2 has a stamped steel wing and a cast stainless steel body. The 3 has cast stainless wings and body, so the 3 is roughly the same as the old Eggbeater SL.

If you're prone to pedal strikes, the 1 won't last nearly as long as the 3


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

rockyuphill said:


> The 1 has stamped steel wings and body, the 2 has a stamped steel wing and a cast stainless steel body. The 3 has cast stainless wings and body, so the 3 is roughly the same as the old Eggbeater SL.
> 
> If you're prone to pedal strikes, the 1 won't last nearly as long as the 3


Ah, thanks for the input. So it's really just down to longevity? Is the 1 able to be rebuilt/serviced like the others?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Yes, rebuild kits are available for the new Eggbeater. The other difference I neglected to mention, the 3 has an inner needle bearing instead of a bushing.


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

rockyuphill said:


> Yes, rebuild kits are available for the new Eggbeater. The other difference I neglected to mention, the 3 has an inner needle bearing instead of a bushing.


Yeah i n oticed that - is that for performance reasons or to make them more reliable?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

It should make them more reliable, that's one of the weak links with the bushings, they wear quickly once grime gets in past the seals.


----------



## edle (Jul 18, 2012)

*It said so in the box....256g. per pair.*



roaringboy said:


> Are you sure they're 256g as Crank Brothers list them as 280g on their site:
> 
> ++ eggbeater11 pedals :: crankbrothers.com ++
> 
> What is actually the difference between the 1 and 2 (except about 8g) - anyone know?


Crank Brothers Eggbeater 1 egg beater SILVER bicycle pedals xc race NEW | eBay


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

edle said:


> Crank Brothers Eggbeater 1 egg beater SILVER bicycle pedals xc race NEW | eBay


That's interesting - makes them lighter than the 2 and 3, doesn't it?

I have some 1's on order so hope they're right!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The stamped steel wings and body are likely lighter, but they will wear faster and are more prone to damage from rock strikes than the cast wings and body.


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

Turned up yesterday, not quite 256g.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Their ad copy people are probably slightly dyslexic


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

rockyuphill said:


> Their ad copy people are probably slightly dyslexic


Probably use the same people as Selle Italia


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

Getting confused now......

If I am correct both the 1 & 2 share the old design (bushing+bearing) and only the 3 use the inner needle bearing

My Ti spindles (Ward Ind) are starting to show significant wear in the bushing area, so I think the right move would be to switch to EB3, hopefully the needle bearing run on an inner steel sleve, and not on the bare spindle......

Please confirm
thanks


----------



## edle (Jul 18, 2012)

*My EB 1 is not the same as yours.*



roaringboy said:


> Turned up yesterday, not quite 256g.


My EB 1 is not the same as yours. The Crank Brother logos are light grey in color, not black. I will weight it in the post office and report back my finding.


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

*Convert Candy's?*

I have some blue Candy 3s that need rebuilding and wondering if I can ditch the platforms in the process?

Fred


----------



## BoostN7 (Dec 6, 2010)

Are these the new Egg Beaters? :O

Mountain Bikes | Road Bikes | MTB | Bike Finance | All Terrain

Googled it, they're from 2008-2010 :/


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Cool, they still have some 2Ti's in stock

Mountain Bikes | Road Bikes | MTB | Bike Finance | All Terrain


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

BoostN7 said:


> Are these the new Egg Beaters? :O
> 
> Mountain Bikes | Road Bikes | MTB | Bike Finance | All Terrain
> 
> Googled it, they're from 2008-2010 :/


 Noop, those are now substituted by the EB 11


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

edle said:


> My EB 1 is not the same as yours. The Crank Brother logos are light grey in color, not black. I will weight it in the post office and report back my finding.


Mine are light grey also - i think that is just the way the light is hitting them in the picture, making them look black.


----------



## BoostN7 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm thinking of getting the Cs with the long ti spindles tbh. If I can get hold of some green end caps, I'm in business.


----------



## DRILLINDK (Mar 12, 2012)

Anyone have an approximate weight of the Eggbeater 11's with TiSpindles.com spindles?


----------



## DRILLINDK (Mar 12, 2012)

DRILLINDK said:


> Anyone have an approximate weight of the Eggbeater 11's with TiSpindles.com spindles?


Went ahead and contacted Crackbrothers to inquire how much their spindles weigh. They said they weight about 30g each or about 60g total. TiSpindles.com lists their spindles as weighing 62grams total. So, theirs no real weight advantage to swapping out the spindles. There is supposedly a strength and reduced flex advantage.


----------



## DLd (Feb 15, 2005)

DRILLINDK said:


> Went ahead and contacted Crackbrothers to inquire how much their spindles weigh. They said they weight about 30g each or about 60g total. TiSpindles.com lists their spindles as weighing 62grams total. So, theirs no real weight advantage to swapping out the spindles. There is supposedly a strength and reduced flex advantage.


I don't think I've heard of anyone replacing the ti spindles in the top of the line 11's with aftermarket ti spindles. Despite being able to add 2 grams for only $60. I'm pretty sure most folks are using the ti spindles to upgrade 3's as a way to get most of the weight savings of the 11's without the huge cost. Sort of a roll your own twinti.


----------



## BoostN7 (Dec 6, 2010)

^ this. 

I have EB3s and I'm getting the to spindles to cut the weight down a bit. Until I get EB11s!


----------



## Zachua (Jan 21, 2008)

is there any advantage, other than slight weight savings, to using the shorter spindles offered by tispindles?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Only if you'd benefit from a narrower Q factor.


----------



## Zachua (Jan 21, 2008)

ok cool. thanks.

anyone know the weight of the stock spindles in the 2011 EB 2?


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

This photo shows the old style cromoly spindles on the left, and the short Ward Ind. Ti spindles on the right.










The new spindles should be around the same weight, and Ti is usually about 2/3 the weight of steel.

BTW, my 2 Ti with short Ti spindle eggbeaters are 189g. I train on Eggbeater 3's (289g) and race on the "3 Ti's"


----------



## dthomp325 (Feb 15, 2007)

RagerXS said:


> I have some blue Candy 3s that need rebuilding and wondering if I can ditch the platforms in the process?
> 
> Fred


I would strongly recommend against running eggbeaters without the guard unless you ride very tame trails. All it takes is a single rock strike and they're done. Heck, maybe even just thinking about rocks will cause them to break, they are very fragile. If you pedal strike during a race you'll be very sad when you can't clip in/out, and the plastic guard on the Candy 3's is super lightweight anyway. The more expensive pedals come with metal, which is heavier, but more durable.


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

dthomp325 said:


> I would strongly recommend against running eggbeaters without the guard unless you ride very tame trails. All it takes is a single rock strike and they're done. Heck, maybe even just thinking about rocks will cause them to break, they are very fragile. If you pedal strike during a race you'll be very sad when you can't clip in/out ...


This is crazy, I have used nothing but eggbeaters since they were out - maybe 2002? , average 20-25 long distance races per year, training and trail riding any other free weekend and beside the occasional rebuilt I have yet to damage a pedal from rocks, roots, pedal strikes and crashes. My flesh and bones haven't been as bulletproof. 
Reality check please?


----------



## dthomp325 (Feb 15, 2007)

Maybe you live somewhere without rocks, or maybe you're just a super clean rider, I dunno. I tried cageless eggbeaters about 5 years ago in AZ and broke 3 pedals over the course of 6 weeks. Thankfully all were just trail rides, but I was afraid it would eventually happen in a race. The retaining springs bent every time I had a pedal strike against a rock (crank bros replaced them all btw, which is pretty awesome). When I got the 3rd replacement pedal from crank bros, I transferred them to a road bike and I am currently running the composite cage for xc and the metal cage for trail. I tend to have a lot fewer pedal strikes on my xc bike, due to a higher bottom bracket and usually riding it over tamer terrain. IMO the weight saved by eliminating the cage is not worth the risk. Candy's with the composite cages are already lighter than all but the most expensive naked eggbeater, and are 100 grams lighter than XT.


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

dthomp325 said:


> Maybe you live somewhere without rocks, or maybe you're just a super clean rider, I dunno. I tried cageless eggbeaters about 5 years ago in AZ and broke 3 pedals over the course of 6 weeks. Thankfully all were just trail rides, but I was afraid it would eventually happen in a race. The retaining springs bent every time I had a pedal strike against a rock (crank bros replaced them all btw, which is pretty awesome). When I got the 3rd replacement pedal from crank bros, I transferred them to a road bike and I am currently running the composite cage for xc and the metal cage for trail. I tend to have a lot fewer pedal strikes on my xc bike, due to a higher bottom bracket and usually riding it over tamer terrain. IMO the weight saved by eliminating the cage is not worth the risk. Candy's with the composite cages are already lighter than all but the most expensive naked eggbeater, and are 100 grams lighter than XT.


What are cageless eggbeaters? The only bit of "cage" I can picture is the bit that actually holds the cleat. Can't picture them working without it.

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dthomp325 (Feb 15, 2007)

I was referring to the 'Eggbeater' as 'cageless' vs the 'Candy', which has a cage/guard to protect the retainer spring from impacts.


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

dthomp325 said:


> I was referring to the 'Eggbeater' as 'cageless' vs the 'Candy', which has a cage/guard to protect the retainer spring from impacts.


Ah I see! Thought I was missing something!

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DLd (Feb 15, 2005)

I've only been running my TwinTi eggbeaters for 11 years, riding and racing in Arizona on trails like the 50 year trail, National Trail, BCT, Rock Rabbit, etc. and I've never had a problem with them. I have gotten some newer egg beaters with the needle bearings and they spin much smoother than even freshly rebuilt bushing models. I've had those for about a half a year, racing McDowell, White Tanks, Sierra Vista, and Estrella so far with no problems whatsover. The only pedal I've had problems with were some SPD-style Ritchies in the 90's. I bent the SPD portion on the bottom of the pedal with a rock strike going up National and could only clip in on one side after that. I switched to Time ATACs after that, and although the bodies got beat to hell and had pieces coming off, they kept working. But never a problem from pedal strikes with my Eggbeaters, even though the ends of my cranks are typically beat to crap from rock hits. The biggest problems with Eggbeaters is just needing to replace the cleats every 3-4 months.


----------

